# Aotearoa / New Zealand Holiday 2019-2020



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Roundtrip New Zealand*

After last years trip to  Australia  it was this year time to visit their eastern neighbours. Let go to New Zealand!

This time it was also a trip of 28 days with the following route:
Auckland – Bay of Islands – Rotorua – Tongariro Crossing – Wellington – Picton & Marlborough Sounds – Motueka & Abel Tasman NP – Kaikoura – Greymouth – Fox Glacier - Wanaka – Te Anua – Milford Sound – Invercargill – Oamaru – Christchurch.

Just can say this was a faboulus holiday with some nice cities but offcourse and mainly excellent nature and landscape and some great hikes also! kay: :banana:
We also had luck with the weather so all excursion were a Go! 
Like last year this time we also went with Singapore Airlines by Singapore towards Auckland. 

1.
Our plane in Amsterdam for getting first in Singapore.









2.
Christmas atmosphere at Changi airport.









3.
Our flight towards Singapore was a hour quicker at Changi so we had four hours before we took the next flight. So we also went to see a few things on the airport; like the cactus garden.









4.
We need to wait a bit more for the next flight.









5.
The next morning we walk trought the city for a nice place for a good breakfast. The Skytower is near our hotel so we see this first.









6.
328 m tall; We will be back here this day for some views of the city. 









7.
In the street for our breakfast location. With also some more restaurants and very good beerbars! :cheers: 









After breakfast we walk some more trough the city towards Albert Park.

8.
In Albert Park.









9.
Clocktower of the University of Auckland.









10.
I walk back trough the park towards the city center part of town  With some towers in view.









11.
Its a pretty mix and match thing wiht all types of architectures and colours in these parts of Auckland.









A whole lot will follow. Auckland part is selected the rest need some more time


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice start - and I'm looking forward for more! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Auckland 2nd part*

*We go on in Auckland*

12.
We walk more down trough the city.









13.
Streetscene.









14.
Towers in Auckland









15.
Mirror skytower.









16.
And we walk a bit further again in the city.









17.
Nice view along the street with the PWC tower (180m) u/c 









18.
More cranes in the CBD area; should be a residential tower of 187m height (Seascape).









19.









20.
Better view on the "Pacifica" tower.









21.
Old vs new.









22.
Old and nice building; the Ferrybuilding.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice streetscenes, and "Mirror skytower", "More cranes..." and the Ferrybuilding
are some of my favourites. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*more Auckland*

*Some more Auckland *

23.
Along the quays.









24.
Waiting for a green light.









25.
We walk in a part of the harbous with sailing boats, and lots of restaurants and bars.









26.
Boats.









27.









28.









29.
After some drinks  :cheers: it was time to go walk some more.









30.
Modern facade of this officebuilding.









31.
Interesting facade of next door neighbour building.









32.
Church and Skytower.









33.
Diverse styles of architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Auckland  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice harbour pics! kay:
Interesting mix of architecture too - I like the facade in pic No. 30, it reminds
me of bamboo.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Skytower Auckland*

*Skytower and views*

During our only full day in Auckland we will go up the Skytower offcourse 😉

34.
Looking up!









The glass upstairs does give sometime a bit more colour in the pic (blue or greenish)

35.
Looking at some towers in the CBD.









36.
More view on even more towers in the city centre.









37.
Looking down to the street 









38.
Nice old buiding in the city; City hall, which actualy also got a theatre inside!









39.
City with also some hills in our view (dormant/old remnants of vulcanoes).









40.









41.









42.









43.
Looking to some parts of Auckalnd Harbour and in the background also we can see the Auckland Harbour bridge.









44.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, Patrick


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My favourite is "looking down to the street"


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*More Skytower Auckland*

*Still in the Skytower *

45.
We zoom in.









46.
In the distance you can see a pretty 'young' vulcanic island; Rangitoto
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangitoto_Island









47.
Towers and the harbour.









48.
City









49.
We zoom in over the bay towards a tower at the other side....









50.









51.
Auckland War Memorial Museum









52.
In the street behind our hotel in Auckland.









53.
At the museum of pic 51. 









54.
Our view towards Auckland (skyline) as seen from Mount Eden.









55.
Wider view.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating pics from the other side of the world! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*A little bit more Auckland*

* Last part in Auckland*

56.
View from the ferry back to the city (skyline).









57.
Back in the city at a nice church.









58.
Almost felt a little bit in NYC but it was really Auckland  









59.
Skytower and other attraction beside the road.









60.
Christmas on the facade of a department store.









61.
Very nice architecture of this older building in the city center! 









62.
Later in the evening.









63.









64.
A nice colour of the sky and around the Skytower.









65.
Even later on, walking back to the hotel, we had a view of the many colours of the Skytower.









66.
Purple.









67.
Whiteblueish.









The next morning we went on the road toward our next place of stay (even for a few days). 
We went to Paihia which is a nice place to explore the Bay of Island area.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the pics mate, I lived in Auckland for 9 years - NZ is my most favourite country, unfortunately can’t say the same about AKL  Russell in the Bay of Islands is one of my most favourite villages in NZ - stunning.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It's funny, Patrick - your first pic (No. 56) reminded me of the TV series "Miami Vice".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Patrick :cheers:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I was in New Zealand for a month back in 1997 and it's great to see these pics from your holiday. Brings back many good memories plus it's nice to see how the place has changed over the years.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Oamaru is lovely ! I remember the brewery well , nice ale , let’s meet there for a beer sometime !

cheers my friend , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Final part in Oamaru*

838.
On our way towards the restaurant for dinner we also go to the part of town where the penguins go on land.









839.
So do watch out!!









840.
After dinner I went back towards the brewery for a drink...🍻









841.
So Cheers!!! 🍻Although I was in luck since soon after they allreaday closed  ...so early its a shame....would loved to have some more beers....









842.
Steampunk later in the (early) evening...









843.
More building with ligths.









844.
Colorful !!









Now some pictures of other groupmembers of those little penguins which nest here. These ones are not very big... The blue penguins colony @ Oamaru.

845.
Lets go back towards our homes!









846.
They really have to cross the street!









847.
Small and cute! 









After this we had a long busdrive the next day, first going to Lake Pukaki and Lake Tekapo and ending at our final stop of this holiday: Christchurch.


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

I can’t believe that I haven’t been to Oamaru, it looks awesome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

I had no idea that New Zealand had native penguin colonies. What a delight for the locals!


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

Sorry, I just realized we're not supposed to post replies in this section without permission. I'll show myself out. 😶


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Can't Host Can't Travel said:


> Sorry, I just realized we're not supposed to post replies in this section without permission. I'll show myself out. 😶


you can reply in this thread, no problem for me what so ever!! I like to read what people find of the pictures, country, landscape etc....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't Host Can't Travel said:


> Sorry, I just realized we're not supposed to post replies in this section without permission. I'll show myself out. 😶


You can reply as many times you want, but if you want to post your own photos from New Zealand you should open a new thread.


----------



## Can't Host Can't Travel (Nov 20, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> You can reply as many times you want, but if you want to post your own photos from New Zealand you should open a new thread.


Oh, so it only applies to posting photos? Okay, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Welcome


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Lake Pukaki en Tekapo*

From Oamaru we drive in the morning back towards the inland of the South Island.
We make stops at two huge lakes, Lake Pukaki en Lake Tekapo, before we drive on towards the final destination of this trip, Christchurch.

848.
Arrived at Lake Pukaki we have our views back on the mountains of the South Island.









849.
We zoom in a bit towards Mount Cook









850.
We can still zoom in a bit more! Sadly the top of the mountain was in the clouds..









851.
Other views at the lake.









852.
Flowers and Mountains.









853.
Statue of a Thar and Mount Cook.









854.
Some time later we arrive and make our (lunch or shop)stop at Lake Tekapo.









855.
That small church a bit closer.









For me no need for extra shopping so grabbed a quick lunch with a cold beer before we went back in the bus for the final part on the roads....


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Christchurch*

After some, 'boring' , hours is the bus we arrive in Christchurch.
We made a few smaller stops trough the city before heading towards our hotel.

1st Stop is the new 'kathedral'. Its was built because of the damage to the orginal old one in the city center due to the quake of 2011

856.
Frontfacade.









857.
We zoomed in towards the colourful parts.









858.
Inside the church which was built with as main building material: CARDBOARD (!)
Church was designed by Japanese architect Shigeru Ban.









859.
Newer buildings near the church.









860.









861.
During the quake of 2011 sadly 185 people died. This monument of white chairs (185) remembers those victims.









862.
Colourfull, older buildings in the city center part of town.









863.
We also pass the old cathedral...









864.
Still in the city center part of town...


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

*Final part in this series.*

865.
Part of older, restored, buildings near the botanical gardens!









866.
Peacock Fountain









867.
After dropping my stuff at our hotel I walk back along the park towards the city center part of the city. Here the green park with the Avon river.









868.









869.
We cross the Bridge of Remembrance for the modern buildings in the city center for a bite and drinks.









870.
This part of town is modern with lots of restaurants and bars.









871.









After our last dinner of this trip its time to go back home after a month New Zeeland.

872.
Christchurch Airport.









873.
Our plane for the first part of our 28hr trip  . This one brings us back to Singapore.









The End.
Thanx for all views, comments and likes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------

